# Soil



## KazzysKritters

I've been considering trying other bedding for the mice tanks. Soil is definitely top of the list. I've got a ton of EcoEarth (a soil and coconut husk mix used for reptiles), and I'm betting I can set up a semi-bioactive thing for the mice.

Most people use isopods and springtails for bioactive tanks, but they need a decent amount of humidity to thrive. I do, however, have a species of feeder roach that might work well. I'm sure the mice will occasionally eat any of the nymphs, but the adults are quite large (about 2 inches). I'll post a pic. The roaches would do a good job of cleaning up any mouse poop and spilled food.

Also considering growing some sort of edible grass. It'll look nice, provide a healthy snack, and help clean the soil. Just need to find out what species would be safe, and do well in a low humidity environment.

Does anyone think they'd go after the adult roaches?

Anyone ever use soil? How did you like it?

May try it out with one of my smaller tanks, and see how it goes. I love the idea of a nice naturalistic display tank for a few of the lifer mice. Complete with safe plants, lots of drift wood and leaf litter, etc. Of course, the only plant I've ever kept alive was a pothos vine, and those are poisonous. Haha!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters

Whoops, forgot the pics.
















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters

Trying out just soil in one of my tanks, to see how they like it before going any further into a bioactive setup. The occupants LOVE it. Noticed a lot more digging and joy jumps with it than I have with other traditional paper/wood based substrates. If they are still "digging it" (haha) in the next two weeks, I'll be switching everyone over.

Pros so far-
Heard it lasts longer than traditional substrates (I'm going to assume this is true, as I've used the same stuff with several reptiles, and it lasts a LOT longer than paper towels for them). 
The mice seem to love it.
If water drips from the water bottle, it doesn't ruin it (can easily just remove the wet soil and replace with dry, and dry out the wet).
I enjoy the look of it.
Gives an earthy smell, and I like it.

The tank









Here you can see where they have been doing some digging around.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckMousery

I am considering using soil and wonder what kind of soil to use. I heard lots of people say potting soil (no plant food/growth additives) is best. Do you bake before putting it into the mouse habitat to avoid contaminants? I heard about people who use soil doing that as well.


----------

